# Connexion wifi qui se coupe



## DenBadboy (19 Août 2017)

Bonjour/Bonsoir,

J'ai actuellement un iMac 2011 sous Yosemite ( 10.10.5). 

Depuis 2 jours, j'ai un problème avec ma connexion. En effet, au démarrage de mon mac, tout se passe bien et ma connexion est parfaite mais au bout de x minutes, ma connexion est toujours établie mais n'est plus connectée à Internet. Je m'explique : mon mac m'affiche que je suis toujours connecté au réseau mais je n'ai plus accès à Internet et il ne m'affiche plus que le réseau auquel je suis connecté ( dans préférences réseau, le rond est vert et rien ne m'indique un quelconque problème avec Internet ).
Si je me déconnecte de ce réseau, il ne détecte plus aucun autre réseau et je suis obligé de le redémarrer. Mes autres appareils étant bien connectés au réseau, tout semble me dire que le problème vient du mac. Il faut savoir que j'ai rencontré ce même problème des mois auparavant mais il a été résolu "tout seul", sans que je ne règle quoique ce soit. 
J'ai lu que ça pouvait provenir de la fréquence du réseau mais j'ai beau me connecté au réseau à 2,4 Hrtz ou à celui à 5,0 Hrtz ( mon modem me fournit 2 réseaux à 2 fréquences différentes, je me connectais tout le temps à celui à 5 ). J'ai également lu qu'il fallait peut-être supprimer les fichiers dans le dossier : /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration mais j'ai beau entrer l'adresse ou le chercher moi-même dans les dossier Library/Preferences, je le trouve nulle part.

Voilà, je pense que j'ai exposé mon problème.
Espérant recevoir une solution,
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Yuls (20 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

Il manque dans ton résumé le modèle de box, ton fournisseur d'accès internet, et les paramètres Wifi (nom du réseau / SSID / Canal etc. )

Fais *clic-gauche + Alt *sur l'icone Wifi dans la barre des menus et transmets nous les informations qui te sont affichés (excluant les réseaux Wifi des voisins)


----------



## DenBadboy (20 Août 2017)

Yuls a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il manque dans ton résumé le modèle de box, ton fournisseur d'accès internet, et les paramètres Wifi (nom du réseau / SSID / Canal etc. )
> 
> Fais *clic-gauche + Alt *sur l'icone Wifi dans la barre des menus et transmets nous les informations qui te sont affichés (excluant les réseaux Wifi des voisins)




Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, merci de ta réponse.
Les informations que j'obtiens sont les suivantes : ( vu que je suis en Belgique, j'ai " Proximus " comme fournisseur et la box qu'ils fournissent comme modem )

Nom du réseau : Wifi-5.0-3178 ( à noter qu'il y a un autre réseau émis par le modem qui est nommé 'Wifi-2.4-3178" qui est cadencé à une autre fréquence )
Internet : joignable ( pour l'instant aucun problème )
Sécurité : WPA2 Personnel
BSSID : 48:83:c7:52:31:7f
Canal : 40 ( 5 Ghz, 40 MHz )
Code du pays : BE
RSSI : -65 dBm
BRuit : -97 dBm
Fréquence Tx : 6 Mbit/s
Mode PHY : 802,11n
Index MCS : 2

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Yuls (20 Août 2017)

Je te remercie, et maintenant télécharge et installe le logiciel iStumbler. 
Tu l'exécutes et tu verras ton réseau Wifi, et ceux des voisins, et tu verras les canaux utilisés (Colonne Channel), qui sont configurés par défaut dans les box (tous FAI confondus) et ca fait conflit et perte de débit voire de connexion, et ce de manière aléatoire.

Fais une capture d'écran (Cmd + Shift + 4) de iStumbler avec les réseaux voisins affichés, en incluant les 8 colonnes ci-dessous, et poste le nous :


----------



## DenBadboy (20 Août 2017)




----------



## DenBadboy (20 Août 2017)

Le capture d'écran ci-dessus montre quand " tout est normal " et voici les infos quand le problème est là : ( il y a d'abord un seul réseau comme sur le premier capture d'écran, puis les autres réseaux s'affichent ( 2e capture d'écran ) )


----------



## guytoon48 (20 Août 2017)

Bonsoir,
Je ne suis pas un spécialiste réseau; je remarque que certains noms de SSID comportent des "points" et des traits d'union : perso j'aurais évité çà. Pas de points et des tirets bas éventuellement...
J'ai nommé mon réseau Macintosh_5
Ce n'est qu'une idée.


----------



## DenBadboy (20 Août 2017)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je ne suis pas un spécialiste réseau; je remarque que certains noms de SSID comportent des "points" et des traits d'union : perso j'aurais évité çà. Pas de points et des tirets bas éventuellement...
> J'ai nommé mon réseau Macintosh_5
> Ce n'est qu'une idée.


Etant donné que mon mac se connectait parfaitement depuis plus d'un an ( déménagement et hormis la fois auparavant ou j'ai eu le même problème mais qui s'est résolu tout seul ). Je pense que la raison est toute autre ( les autres appareils se connectant parfaitement au réseau ). 
En tout cas, merci de ta réponse !


----------



## Yuls (20 Août 2017)

Merci pour tes captures, je distingue 2 choses :

- le 1er réseau Wifi-2.4-3178 est sur le canal 6, qui est aussi utilisé par d'autres réseaux voisins, il faudra donc le changer par exemple par le 4 ou le 5 qui ne sont pas occupés.

- le 2ème réseau Wifi-5.0-3178 est le canal 40 en mode PHY ac alors que dans ton message #3,  il est indiqué :



DenBadboy a dit:


> Mode PHY : 802,11n



C'est donc bizarre.
Mais le canal 40 n'est pas occupé par un autre réseau.

Autre chose aussi étrange :



DenBadboy a dit:


> Fréquence Tx : 6 Mbit/s



C'est faible comme débit en 802,11ac, peut-être une défaillance matérielle sans que tu le saches de ta box Proximus ?

Tu évoques tes autres appareils qui se connectent sans problème à ton réseau Wifi, sans savoir sur lequel, le 2,4 ou le 5 Ghz...

Tu ne dis pas non plus si il y a des obstacles (genre murs épais) entre tes appareils connectés et en particulier le Mac.

Jete un oeil aux liens de chez Proximus qui indiquent comment optimiser ton réseau wifi, dont celui pour changer de canal :

=> https://www.proximus.be/support/fr/...fi/9-conseils-pour-ameliorer-votre-wi-fi.html

=> https://www.proximus.be/support/fr/...er-plus-vite-en-changeant-le-canal-wi-fi.html

Il me semble que les nommages des réseaux Wifi avec des points et des tirets sont par défaut sur les box Proximus, c'est possible de les modifier.

Tu peux aussi désactiver le Hotspot FON ,si il y a personne qui se connecte dessus, histoire aussi de réduire les réseaux qui occupent inutilement le spectre : https://www.proximus.be/support/fr/...sactiver-le-wi-fi-hotspot-de-votre-modem.html


----------



## DenBadboy (21 Août 2017)

Encore merci pour ta réponse complète !

Il me semble que tous les appareils sont connectés au wifi 2,4 ( le mac étant le seul sur le 5,0 GHtz ). J'essaierai de faire les manipulations et je vous tiendrai au courant. J'en conclus que le problème est dû au modem et non au mac alors ? ( désolé d'avoir oublié de vous préciser que mes murs sont en effet épais mais je ne pensais pas que cela avait une utilité puisque le mac pouvait se connecter au réseau sans problème avant )


----------



## DenBadboy (22 Août 2017)

Bonjour/Bonsoir,

Mon problème est ( pour l'instant ) résolu après avoir changé le nom ( éviter les points et tirets ) et optimisé ma connexion ( ce qu'a dit Yuls). Tout me semble niquel.

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Yuls (22 Août 2017)

Bien, peux tu nous faire une capture d' iStumbler des réseaux Wifi, ainsi que les caractéristiques de ton réseau (Alt + clic sur l'icone Airport de ta barre de menus) ?


----------



## guytoon48 (24 Août 2017)

DenBadboy a dit:


> Bonjour/Bonsoir,
> 
> Mon problème est ( pour l'instant ) résolu après avoir changé le nom ( éviter les points et tirets ) et optimisé ma connexion ( ce qu'a dit Yuls). Tout me semble niquel.
> 
> Merci beaucoup !


Bonjour,
J'aurais donc, peut-être , participé au réglage du problème?
J'étais infographie dans une imprimerie, c'est vrai qu'on évitait les signes spéciaux sur les serveurs...


----------



## DenBadboy (25 Août 2017)

Yuls a dit:


> Bien, peux tu nous faire une capture d' iStumbler des réseaux Wifi, ainsi que les caractéristiques de ton réseau (Alt + clic sur l'icone Airport de ta barre de menus) ?



Voici les infos que j'ai : 

Nom du réseau : Bonobo
Internet : joignable 
Sécurité : WPA2 Personnel
BSSID : 48:83:c7:52:31:7f
Canal : 100 ( DFS, 5GHz, 40 MHz )
Code du pays : BE
RSSI : -65 dBm
BRuit : -99 dBm
Fréquence Tx : 162 Mbit/s
Mode PHY : 802,11n
Index MCS : 12






Désolé du retard mais j'ai bien utilisé ma connexion sur le mac et elle semble avoir retrouvé son état normal. Néanmoins, les résultats affichés sur iStumbler montrent que ma connexion n'est pas optimale ( il me semble que je n'ai pas changé le canal mais le modem change normalement de canal automatiquement  ). Bref, tout me semble niquel et je vous en remercie vraiment !


----------



## Yuls (25 Août 2017)

DenBadboy a dit:


> ( il me semble que je n'ai pas changé le canal mais le modem change normalement de canal automatiquement ).



Normalement sur ta box proximus, il est possible de choisir ton canal en mode 5 Ghz au lieu de le laisser faire sur Automatique/Auto, ton canal 100 est déjà pris par 2 autres réseaux voisins (finissant par B310 et 79A8), du moins d'après ton dernier relevé iStumbler (sachant qu'on ne voit pas tous les réseaux Wi-fi), donc essayer de trouver un autre canal.
Mais déjà ca tourne beaucoup mieux que la situation initiale, y a peut-être moyen d'affiner le réglage, le placement de ta box par rapport à ton Mac y est pour quelque chose, sans omettre les réseaux voisins.


----------



## DenBadboy (25 Août 2017)

Oui, je vais devoir optimiser ma connexion mais le plus important est le fait que mon problème initial est résolu ! 

En tout cas, merci de m'avoir aidé !


----------

